# RLE: 33lb, flamethrower optional



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Saw this last night on https://www.bicycleretailer.com/pro...-bikes-designed-complement-tesla#.XiyCiy-IahB

https://rlebike.com/en/


----------

